# Strana soluzione problema video

## mrl4n

Relativamente al problema che avevo esposto in questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812896-highlight-.html , mi sono accorto che il problema si risolve se una volta terminati i caricamenti dell'avvio, apro il pannello di controllo nvidia dove ho modificato il valore "overscan compensation", dal menu sistema.

Quello che non capisco è come mai appena il pannello si apre, lo schermo si ridimensiona automaticamente e visti ormai gli innumerevoli tentativi non so come evitare di dover ripetere ad ogni avvio la stessa operazione.Last edited by mrl4n on Tue Jul 20, 2010 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Il link non funziona, comunque sappi che nvidia-settings funziona anche a riga di comando, quindi è scriptabile.

----------

## mrl4n

Ora il link funziona di nuovo...

----------

